# PopSugar Holiday for Her/Him 2015 *Spoilers*



## nicolispicoli (Nov 11, 2015)

Figured I'd start the thread...coming soon!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm anxious to see what will be in it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm definitely in for this one!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmmmm, not sure about what I want to do.  

I bought a yearly sub to RZBoS and got the smokin' Gilt deal on Glossybox which are more than PLENTY for me because I am on product overload.  I let my PSMH lapse and was figuring on just getting the LE boxes a few times a year but when I look back on threads from holiday boxes of yore I am just not blown away. I have two big trips coming up next year so I feel guilty even considering this box (and what I could do with an extra $100 in London or NYC) but if I pass it by it will probably be AWESOME.

Again, I must say "Hmmmmmmmm..............."

Spoilers would be most helpful in this 1st world quandary I find myself in.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2015)

Sounds like they are taking their site offline.. so if they don't launch this until the 20th then I am out of pocket (traveling overseas w/ very limited access) so I likely can't buy because I'm sure it will be available for sale before I am back in early Dec.


----------



## LadyGordon (Nov 13, 2015)

I hope they reveal at least one spoiler for this box before it goes on sale. I'm interested, but feel a bit guilty spending on myself when I need to focus on buying presents for my family. I can't believe Christmas is creeping up LOL. I also am saving for a trip to Scotland next May, so not sure I should be splurging right now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Sounds like they are taking their site offline.. so if they don't launch this until the 20th then I am out of pocket (traveling overseas w/ very limited access) so I likely can't buy because I'm sure it will be available for sale before I am back in early Dec.


Wishing you wonderful &amp; safe travels!! Have the time of your life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 13, 2015)

I wish they would have launched this box before the website went down. If they wait until it's back up, it's so close to black Friday and its hard to do both this box and hopefully a good 6 month or annual deal.

I checked and last year the Holiday for Her/him boxes went on sale on 11/11 and we had full spoilers by 12/8. And then they ticked everyone off by offering a free December box on 12/9, so they must have been slow to sell last year. For some reason, I thought they were gone more quickly than that.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 14, 2015)

Is this the candle from last year's box? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/illume-candles-metallic-tin-candle/3883294?origin=related-3883294-0-1-PP_4-Data_Lab_Recommendo_V2-also_viewed2&amp;recs_type=related&amp;recs_productId=3883294&amp;recs_categoryId=0&amp;recs_productOrder=1&amp;recs_placementId=PP_4&amp;recs_source=Data_Lab_Recommendo_V2&amp;recs_strategy=also_viewed2&amp;recs_referringPageType=item_page 

I loved that candle!  Thinking of buying like 20 for gifts lol


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 14, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Is this the candle from last year's box? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/illume-candles-metallic-tin-candle/3883294?origin=related-3883294-0-1-PP_4-Data_Lab_Recommendo_V2-also_viewed2&amp;recs_type=related&amp;recs_productId=3883294&amp;recs_categoryId=0&amp;recs_productOrder=1&amp;recs_placementId=PP_4&amp;recs_source=Data_Lab_Recommendo_V2&amp;recs_strategy=also_viewed2&amp;recs_referringPageType=item_page
> 
> I loved that candle!  Thinking of buying like 20 for gifts lol


That's it! I love the smell of that candle. I have one left that I saved for this fall/winter &amp; I've been savoring it. They would make awesome gifts!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 14, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> That's it! I love the smell of that candle. I have one left that I saved for this fall/winter &amp; I've been savoring it. They would make awesome gifts!


Score they are even cheaper at nordstrom rack! https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1341235/illume-gilded-amberleaf-metallic-knob-tin-candle?color=GOLD#  I may have just ordered a bunch of those candles and a few other styles in that same scent.  Ooppsie!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just FYI, the site is down for maintenance. I don't know if that means anything, but something to watch!


----------



## aihutch (Nov 17, 2015)

The site is back up!


----------



## jackieee (Nov 17, 2015)

That candle is my favorite candle of all time. They're a seasonal scent though. I think I'm going to buy that Nordstrom Rack one...what a great deal! Illume usually has pretty decent sales on their website every now and then, but I think the tin gilded amberleaf sells out quickly.

Anyway, I'm anxious for this box to go on sale. I'm terrified I'll miss the email and it'll sell out!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 17, 2015)

They posted on Instagram that something "Special" is coming tomorrow!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting the His box for my husband as a Christmas present this year. Are they any good or are they typically duds?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 18, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> They posted on Instagram that something "Special" is coming tomorrow!



Sadly, I think this has to do with the baby box and the bride box coming back.  Sigh.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 18, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm thinking about getting the His box for my husband as a Christmas present this year. Are they any good or are they typically duds?


Depends on what kind of guy he is.  Personally I love the items but I don't think they are a good fit for my husband.  I have almost bit a couple of times for gifts for my brothers or myself though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 18, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm thinking about getting the His box for my husband as a Christmas present this year. Are they any good or are they typically duds?


I sometimes like the the mens' box more than the women's. I've been able to get my boyfriend some great gifts from the men's box and anything he didn't want or like we gifted to his three brothers.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 18, 2015)

I get the woman and the mens box.  My husband loved the mens box and what he didn't like  I gave as gifts


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 18, 2015)

They are available now!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 18, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> They are available now!


    Just got 2 of them !! yay so excited


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just bought both! I always get my husband the men's box because it's a fun surprise once a year. He thought Birchbox was too much at once a month, but this one once a year is just about right.


----------



## blank2aa (Nov 18, 2015)

Just ordered mine! Says they will ship be December 2nd!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 18, 2015)

1 for me &amp; 1 for my sis.... I just love PS LE boxes!!!


----------



## aihutch (Nov 18, 2015)

I had ordered one for me, then suddenly went back to get one for my sister! This will be my first PSMH LE and I hope I love it. Looking at previous boxes I think I will.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm glad it ships so soon. Plus it's the day after the Rachel Zoe box ships, so it will be a good week for mail!


----------



## MET (Nov 18, 2015)

Ordered mine too - I really loved last year's box!   Last year I also ordered a 2nd one because they had so many left over and were giving away the December box - that was a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 18, 2015)

I ordered mine--- but I initially tried using a different CC than what was on file (debit card) and it wouldn't go through. I kept trying and then saw in my bank acct that the charge was pending AND got a notice from my bank for fraud alert because the charge attempted so many times (me clicking the purchase button several times trying to get it to work). I was so frustrated -no confirmation or confirmation email or even acknowledgement of the charge in my acct- and emailed their CS but of course that can take several days, so I tried it again with my CC on file (not really what I wanted to use) and the order went through right away. So, at least I am getting a box (lol), but I am really annoyed I have been double charged. I am hoping since it is just pending on my account, it will be released when they reconcile the orders, but for now my bank is withholding the money which is keeping me from $108 I could use for other things... anyway long and rambly rant but just frustrated and hoping their CS is good and fixes this ASAP. I feel like I am being punished for speaking highly of my Birchbox CS experiences earlier today &lt;_&lt;


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 19, 2015)

I ordered one because of fear of missing out. After buying every LE for a few years (except the NM and Target boxes) I decided not to buy any this year and so far I've been glad I didn't purchase them. But this is the Holiday box, I mean come on, it's gotta be good. Right?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2015)

I wonder what percentage of boxes are sold solely due to FOMO...it has to be at least 75%.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 19, 2015)

yeah, and again, I am sure there are people who would sell their whole box outright too after they ship.  But it does add on the shipping costs.  But if it is amazing enough, might be worth it for some.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm in. Just ordered one.

So glad it ships early, will give us plenty of time to re-gift any items we don't want to keep for ourselves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## jackieee (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuuuuuu...of course I have not received an email about this box and I haven't seen anything pop up on Facebook, so I'm really happy I checked here! Ugh, I won't be able to buy until I get home from work and I'm going to be so bummed if I miss out!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 19, 2015)

I just got the email so I should probably get on buying one now.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 19, 2015)

jackieee said:


> Fuuuuuu...of course I have not received an email about this box and I haven't seen anything pop up on Facebook, so I'm really happy I checked here! Ugh, I won't be able to buy until I get home from work and I'm going to be so bummed if I miss out!


I bought on my mobile last night in a taxi. it's really easy.


----------



## riana24 (Nov 19, 2015)

I really didn't like the box last year so I'm hesitant about buying this years, but like everyone else has been saying I have major FOMO haha


----------



## jackieee (Nov 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I bought on my mobile last night in a taxi. it's really easy.


Oh, I know. My saved card on there expired recently and I accidentally left my wallet at home that has the new number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be home in about 4 hours...pleeeeeeease still be for sale!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 19, 2015)

The FOMO got me I just ordered! Last year I didn't have the spare cash but i LOVED the box so I was upset to miss it so this year it willlll be mine - hope it's worth it!


----------



## baragon11 (Nov 19, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> The FOMO got me I just ordered! Last year I didn't have the spare cash but i LOVED the box so I was upset to miss it so this year it willlll be mine - hope it's worth it!


What does FOMO mean? Is it Fear Of Missing Out? I'm hoping it's not an acronym for a code I didn't use... I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a REALLY BAD day at work yesterday, like crying at my desk bad. I'm cringing just thinking about it. 

Last night as a salve to my ragged nerves I ordered this box...I'm hoping it's a good one.  If it isn't, I am going to chalk it up to yesterday being a really bad day all around haha


----------



## DianeER (Nov 19, 2015)

baragon11 said:


> What does FOMO mean? Is it Fear Of Missing Out?


Exactly right. FOMO = Fear Of Missing Out


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 19, 2015)

ChristinaC said:


> I had a REALLY BAD day at work yesterday, like crying at my desk bad. I'm cringing just thinking about it.
> 
> Last night as a salve to my ragged nerves I ordered this box...I'm hoping it's a good one.  If it isn't, I am going to chalk it up to yesterday being a really bad day all around haha


*hugs* This was my situation exactly! Except mine was last Thursday, I just spent the last week trying to recover from it. I hope things get better for you!  :luv:


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a theory that Popsugar is having to step up their game with these $100 boxes because of competition from Rachel Zoe.   Since she started her subscription, I've noticed that Popsugar is putting out high value/nicely curated boxes.  Here's hoping the boxes are packed full of luxe goodies!!  

On another note. . .$100 just doesn't seem to go far these days. . . it feels good to get over triple the value with these subscription boxes.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 19, 2015)

Got it, whew! Was worried it would sell out, and I typically love the Holiday LE box....last year's was great, I almost bought two.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm burning my Illume candle today in honor of the 2015 Holiday LE box going on sale.


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 20, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> *hugs* This was my situation exactly! Except mine was last Thursday, I just spent the last week trying to recover from it. I hope things get better for you!  :luv:


Aww thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my "problems" are small potatoes compared to what could be but I had hit my breaking point.  

Fingers crossed that this is an awesome box.  We deserve it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Nov 21, 2015)

I caved and bought it.  The $100 LE boxes have been hit or miss for me but it's been more of a hit than a miss so the $100 chance is worth it for me.  I'd love to see what's in the Men's box before I grab that one up too.... my BF is not into ties or other fancy/dressy things and I'm worried the box may be filled with that sort of stuff so I'm waiting for spoilers or reveals before I even think about it.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 21, 2015)

With a confirmed retail value of $396, I'm hoping for one super luxe item! Cashmere socks? A nice scarf? And maybe some goodies like gourmet hot chocolate, or decadent candies! A candle would be nice, or maybe a pretty jewelry dish or ring holder?


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm kind of pumped because the 2014 box was pretty nice and the retail value was only $250! $400 is craaaaazy!


----------



## Buffy23 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got today's email, wondering if that bracelet is a hint? I don't know how to post a pic from my phone so maybe someone else caught that?


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 23, 2015)

I saw the e-mail with the pic from PS today as well, and yes saw that bracelet!!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh, that didn't even occur to me! Good eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 24, 2015)

Gah I'm holding off because I was hoping they'd run a Black Friday/Cyber Monday deal but now I fee like I should get this box before it sells out. 

But I'm a little meh on that bracelet.  IF that's a hint.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 24, 2015)

I thought the same thing when I saw the email w/ the bracelet.  I kind of like it, hope it is in the box.  A bracelet/cuff/bangle is something everyone can wear vs. earrings.


----------



## Buffy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

I like the bracelet so I would be fine with getting it. If it is a hint. Looks very Lulu Frost to me. And we know PS likes repeating brands...


----------



## jackieee (Nov 24, 2015)

Good eye on the bracelet...I didn't even think about that. I'd be happy getting that...I only have a few bracelets and that looks pretty nice and simple.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 24, 2015)

Buffy23 said:


> I like the bracelet so I would be fine with getting it. If it is a hint. Looks very Lulu Frost to me. And we know PS likes repeating brands...


I *love* Lulu Frost jewelry and always forget about that pretty PS bracelet we received a year or two ago.  I poked around their website and also the Baublebar site (since they've also worked with that brand a lot) but didn't see anything close to the bracelet in the picture. 

If that is a spoiler, I'm really 'mehhhhh' on it because of the stones.  It's going to be a bummer if it's a 'designer' piece that makes up a big portion of the box's value.   Good eye to the person who spotted the bracelet in the picture - I do think it could be a hint!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 24, 2015)

So ladies any guesses on what in the world this is about

  

  


Some more info found on the pop sugar blog:
We're teaming up with NBC's TODAY to create a special box to help you survive the holidays. This holiday survival kit is the ultimate collection of everything you need to help make the season stress-free, relaxing, and fun, so you can enjoy more time with the people you love. 
Hand-selected by TODAY hosts Kathie Lee Gifford and Hoda Kotb and POPSUGAR Editor in Chief Lisa Sugar, this limited-edition collection is full of rejuvenating products and gifts, and it's conveniently shipped straight to your home.

Kathie Lee Gifford and Hoda Kotb will be revealing more about the box live on *TODAY Nov. 27 *— you won't want to miss this!


----------



## jackieee (Nov 24, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> So ladies any guesses on what in the world this is about


I just got this email. I'm assuming it's ANOTHER box? People are already paying nearly $400 for Nov, Dec, NM, and Holiday boxes ($500 if you get Holiday for Him).


----------



## Sherr (Nov 24, 2015)

No idea.  Anyone have any idea regarding Kathie Lee Gifford's taste?  If that might help.


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 24, 2015)

jackieee said:


> I just got this email. I'm assuming it's ANOTHER box? People are already paying nearly $400 for Nov, Dec, NM, and Holiday boxes ($500 if you get Holiday for Him).


I mean, no one's forcing anyone to buy all of the Popsugar boxes (they're also offering Bridesmaids and Baby Shower gift boxes too).


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 24, 2015)

_I hope they reveal the contents of the box on the Today show friday. So many holiday boxes, I kinda love it (and kinda don't - well my wallet doesn't lol)_


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 24, 2015)

Is it a box of wine for day drinking? I've seen those today show ladies!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 24, 2015)

This box probably needs its own thread eh?

And sheesh can someone update the details on Friday? I'll be working groan!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 24, 2015)

I am working Thursday night, Friday morning and Saturday. I am almost finished with my shopping. I hate retail this weekend. People are not nice. Yes someone please post pictures.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 24, 2015)

no spoilers yet on this? saw the bracelet, hmmm...so tempted! now another today show box?!? oh no! are we able to see how many boxes are left like way back when or has that changed with the site updates? thx!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 24, 2015)

pbpink said:


> no spoilers yet on this? saw the bracelet, hmmm...so tempted! now another today show box?!? oh no! are we able to see how many boxes are left like way back when or has that changed with the site updates? thx!!


Ahhhhh those were the days... PS definitely read the thread &amp; put a stop to that party LE boxes ago.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh, man, I thought this was going to be a Holiday for Her unboxing... It's a whole different box?! Urgh.. I hope I hate it... Haha!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2015)

You guys were right about the bracelet!



Spoiler


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 25, 2015)

The bracelet is a let down for me, it's pretty but totally not my style. Unfortunately, this takes up almost half the value of the box . Here's to hoping to some fabulous home items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2015)

It's pretty, though I wish it were rose gold. It's one of those things I'll just have to see in person, but I'll likely swap it.

Still excited for the box though. I knew before signing up that there'd probably be jewellery, and it's always hit or miss for me. But sometimes I surprise myself by liking something I'd never pick out, like the Rachel Zoe ring from the 2013 fall box. I don't like gold much, but I still wear it from time to time.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2015)

You guys are quick!  I dig it.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow u ladies have eagle eyes I really didn't think that bracelet was going to be a spoiler.  Personally I m not a fan-  I  have teeny wrists so most bracelets /watches don't fit properly but  I m sure I can find a happy home for it-- here s hoping the rest of the box is a homerun.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 25, 2015)

I kind of like the bracelet.  I am assuming that the stones are traditional PopSugar blue?  Or am I color blind.  Isn't this box supposed to ship next week?  Hope it ships early.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Nov 25, 2015)

I think the bracelet is pretty and looks nice and substantial, but I have bony wrists (wish the rest of me matched, ha!)  and I don't think it would look good on me.  I am glad I held out on purchasing this - and VERY proud of myself *LOL*.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a wedding to go to next month...the bracelet should go well with my dress, so that will be nice.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 25, 2015)

jackieee said:


> I have a wedding to go to next month...the bracelet should go well with my dress, so that will be nice.


Wow, it would have looked *great* with the dress I wore to my son's wedding... in Sept.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm still on the fence with this box. I think the bracelet is very pretty, but I have a feeling I'd just swap/sell it.

I almost think I'm better off waiting and just buying or swapping for items that I really want from the box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm over here examining and searching for pictures trying to get clues:





Votive holders/tray




Socks (his and hers), hot chocolate, mugs

ETA: serving tray


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't like the bracelet at all.   Its totally not a style I would ever wear.  Plus I have very small wrists and unless its adjustable would fall right off me.   I am feeling sorry now I ordered 2 boxes.  I guess I will learn my lesson for next time.  Maybe I will like it more in person. I sure do hope so since it takes up so much of the value of the box


----------



## sophisticate (Nov 25, 2015)

Same, I dislike that bracelet so much :/. If anything, I'll just save and regift this to other people /shrug.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Nov 25, 2015)

Not exactly my style, but nice and I might like it better in person cause that happens all the time... There are still $230 worth of items left for this box and I loved last years box that was worth only $250 total so I think it'll be ok... Can't wait for the full reveal!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 25, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> You guys were right about the bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 25, 2015)

The mountings on the one on Gilt look so cheap! Like kid jewelry cheap. Hope it looks nicer in person -- I don't see a $167 value there myself.


----------



## MET (Nov 25, 2015)

Joining in on the chorus... that bracelet is not my style at all and regret not holding out for spoilers.  Here's hoping that at least there's one really nice home item.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2015)

MET said:


> Here's hoping that at least there's one really nice home item.


Personally I have my eye on that gray footstool pouf thing in the his/hers picture.


----------



## tazdvil (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm going to guess its the votive holders and tray. The votive holders were in two pictures.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 26, 2015)

That bracelet on Gilt is not the same one, it's similar and by the same designer.

It's name is Marigold, and the original price was 148 whereas the one in the PS box is the Adelia at 168. I think the Margiold looks a little 'kiddie' because of the round stones - the hexagonal ones on the Adelia are a little more sophisticated imo.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 26, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Personally I have my eye on that gray footstool pouf thing in the his/hers picture.


I would love that pouty footstool thing!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 27, 2015)

I bet you're right about the votives!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 29, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Ahhhhh those were the days... PS definitely read the thread &amp; put a stop to that party LE boxes ago.


that's a shame, i don't think it was such a bad thing as the boxes actually sold out back then a lot faster than recently! 

did y'all see the stocking stuffers PSMH has now? there is a thread....it is items that were used in recent past monthly boxes then 2 of the offers were all items from the NM LE box from 2014! 

still thinking on this box but y'all are great detectives!! xx


----------



## pbpink (Nov 29, 2015)

Tazdvil said:


> I'm going to guess its the votive holders and tray. The votive holders were in two pictures.


would they send a tray just after 2 trays? hmmmm....never say never, PSMH's tray could be the new scarf! hehe!


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if there's a thread for the December box? I can't find it and it'd be weird if there isn't one already, right?


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a thread for the December box? I can't find it and it'd be weird if there isn't one already, right?


Thanks @@CSCS2 for pointing out that there wasn't one. Somehow slipped through the cracks. Here it is now https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138455-december-2015-popsugar-spoilers/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a thread for the December box? I can't find it and it'd be weird if there isn't one already, right?





Reija said:


> Thanks @@CSCS2 for pointing out that there wasn't one. Somehow slipped through the cracks. Here it is now https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138455-december-2015-popsugar-spoilers/


There was one and I merged them with your thread, Reija.  Here's the new link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138453-december-2015-popsugar-must-have/


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 1, 2015)

These are shipping tomorrow so hopefully full spoilers soon!


----------



## Kahliquiers (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm still kind of iffy on the bracelet. I hope they go w/ our profile preferences and I get the silver/white gold option. I got the LE box w/ the Kendra Scott gold cuff and maybe its just me but it fits weird. I want to like it so much but haven't found much to wear it with and when I do I always end up not wearing it because of the fit.


----------



## ChristinaC (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't LOVE the bracelet, but it is ok...I only wear white gold / silver / platinum so normally I would prefer that, but if it is the same Adelia bracelet that is on the Elizabeth Cole website, I actually like the silver color even less.  





I guess we'll see...I'm still excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone got tracking info yet??


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 2, 2015)

They just said on Facebook that all boxes will ship by the 4th now not the 2nd. Typical popsugar for you right there!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Dec 2, 2015)

This is kind of ridiculous. It's only two days, but it's more about principle. Popsugar has done things like this before...when will they keep their word?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't tell me they're busy taking nbc today show box orders!?


----------



## pbpink (Dec 2, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Don't tell me they're busy taking nbc today show box orders!?


haha!

i still am popsugar-less! i kept waiting for some type of black friday/cyber monday/post cyber monday promo but i guess it has come + gone - i need a fix, i mean a box or boxes soon! the NM box is still available, wonder if those will be up as stocking stuffers soon along w/2014's?   

still can't believe PSMH just skipped promos, i think they have always done something since they started if i recall correctly, it's like the PSMH anti-promo week now!  

i just don't get what their plan is except that these "stocking stuffers" may become "valentine treats" which may turn into "easter basket bundles" then " mother's day goodies" who knows?!?

why delay shipping when they are not busy dealing with black friday over load? hmmmmm...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Dec 2, 2015)

is there a thread for the LE for HIM box thread, did i just miss it, any spoilers? thx for any help!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2015)

I was hoping there'd be a deal like there was last year, too! Maybe closer to Christmas?

After OuiPlease and Quarterly, shipping two days later is nothing.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm guessing the boxes have been shipped, they just aren't showing up or sending tracking yet.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2015)

pbpink said:


> haha!
> 
> i still am popsugar-less! i kept waiting for some type of black friday/cyber monday/post cyber monday promo but i guess it has come + gone - i need a fix, i mean a box or boxes soon! the NM box is still available, wonder if those will be up as stocking stuffers soon along w/2014's?
> 
> ...


Last year they sent out a deal in mid December. I'll screen shot it here:





*this was from last year's email, 2014* don't want to confuse anyone for 2015 boxes.

Then after the holiday they sold the her boxes for $30 off, I picked one up for $70 which I thought was a great deal.




*this is from last year 2014, was offered the day after xmas*

I keep hoping they'll do deals like this again this year so I'm holding out on any special edition boxes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2015)

pbpink said:


> is there a thread for the LE for HIM box thread, did i just miss it, any spoilers? thx for any help!


No, there isn't one. It's usually so small and not very active, but I can certainly make one if you think it'll be helpful.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> No, there isn't one. It's usually so small and not very active, but I can certainly make one if you think it'll be helpful.


I just edited the title since we needed a spoiler tag here anyway.  Feel free to talk about the men's box in this thread too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 3, 2015)

All right, super sleuths...I stared at the book in this picture for like 5 minutes before giving up. Thoughts?


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

I saw that book in the picture and I was wondering what it was too.  Hmmmm.  If only they would move that dame vase!!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 3, 2015)

Shipping notice!  Woot woot!  Its not moving yet but at least its going to be soon!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see what you all get!!


----------



## Dcangodess (Dec 3, 2015)

Got my shipping too! Yay! How did they beat Box of Style on shipping?! Lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> All right, super sleuths...I stared at the book in this picture for like 5 minutes before giving up. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spy that you need to check/read or delete all those emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I spy that you need to check/read or delete all those emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haaaaa!  It's really gotten out of control the last year or so.  Red bubble of doom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 4, 2015)

Man I haven't gotten a tracking number yet

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 4, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Man I haven't gotten a tracking number yet
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah me either, but I'm convinced I'm the dead last person that PSMH ships their box ....ah well. Will get it eventually.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 4, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> Yeah me either, but I'm convinced I'm the dead last person that PSMH ships their box ....ah well. Will get it eventually.


Nope, that would be me. ;-)


----------



## MET (Dec 4, 2015)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 04 Dec 2015 - 10:58 AM, said:Nope, that would be me. ;-)


We all must be in the 'dead zone' :angry:


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2015)

Yah, I got nothing here, too.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine has shipped and is moving today. I think they have been shipped but tracking is not showing up til later. Who knows.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 5, 2015)

They clearly failed on the Dec 2nd shipping.  I got a notice on the 3rd and it's still showing as "not found" in tracking. Nothing pops up.  2 days after it was sent to me.  They are very frustrating w/ their ship dates and communications. They used to be a bit better.  But clearly not at the Oui Please level.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Dec 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Last year they sent out a deal in mid December. I'll screen shot it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for posting this! I still have not bought anything! I want to but with the shipping nonsense if I order now, I'd be worried I may not even receive anything in time to use as gifts as I always get boxes last...I remember last year, PS had a ton of extra Dec monthly boxes too! I would go for the Today show box but I really don't need anymore m/u! I then ordered the Too Faced Mystery Bag! I managed to avoid all beauty + Sephora but caved on Too Faced over the Black Friday weekend!

I do think the bracelet could be one of those pieces that looks better in person too! Any spoilers on the men's box? I'm thinking of getting it to split between my brother + son as he loved that speaker from Native Union from one of the past years! Thanks for including For Him here too! xx


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

My eta is Thursday 12/17 this box sure move slowwwwwww. LOL Hopefully the date gets pushed up a bit!  Love me so holiday boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 5, 2015)

no tracking yet &amp; not billed yet for december...ugh


----------



## Javenfilms (Dec 6, 2015)

Shelly123 said:


> no tracking yet &amp; not billed yet for december...ugh


Me neither. Nothing. I asked them and all they'd say is they "guarantee" the boxes will arrive by Dec. 24th. (Which doesn't help me this month. We leave on the 19th to go out of town for the holidays lol)


----------



## aihutch (Dec 6, 2015)

I ordered 2 boxes and one is finally moving with an estimated delivery of Saturday. Both boxes had been sitting in the label created phase for a few days. Popsugar still hasn't sent the shipping notice though, when I logged into my FedEx account I saw them.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 6, 2015)

What is the weight of your boxes?


----------



## aihutch (Dec 6, 2015)

Both say 4.1 pounds.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 6, 2015)

I still haven't received shipping notification.  Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 6, 2015)

Try looking on fed ex. Mine always shows up on my fed ex account before popsugar sends notification.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 7, 2015)

still no shipping info on my psmh account or fedex account, not billed for december yet, and only communication I got from psmh was 'shortly' or 'soon'.  You took my money on nov 18th with a promise to ship Dec 2...it's the 7th and nada so far.  I'm getting po'ed.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 7, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Try looking on fed ex. Mine always shows up on my fed ex account before popsugar sends notification.


I signed up for an account with them and told them to email me when they have packages for me but I don't really see anywhere it will tell me which packages are being delivered to me and when.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

@@lauradiniwilk  Go here and sign in to your FedEx account and it should show if they have any packages in their system due to be delivered to your address. You'll see things listed by tracking number and if you click on one of those you will be able to tell where the package originated, and sometimes even the sender's identity (e.g. Popsugar).

https://www.fedex.com/apps/fedextracking/?cntry_code=us


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I signed up for an account with them and told them to email me when they have packages for me but I don't really see anywhere it will tell me which packages are being delivered to me and when.  Any help is appreciated!


Before logging into your account go to Track, the box will drop down choose Access FedEx Tracking and then it will route you to log in.  Once logged in, it will take you to all of your packages.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 7, 2015)

Ugh, okay.  Thanks for the help even though I didn't like the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine shipped on the 4th and 5th, expect delivery by the 14th.  Both are also listed as 4.1 pounds but it's my understanding that sometimes they don't update the shipping weight until later (or never) and it could be residual from the last label they printed.  They are also shipping my NM box I ordered the day their website came back online (so almost 3 weeks ago) with my Dec and Holiday boxes, so it will be a happy mail day for me. 

In addition to those three shipping from Gilroy, I have a 2.3 pounder from this address.  Thoughts???

POPSUGAR
110 AIRPORT DR
WAPPINGERS FALLS, NY US
 
Edited to add: Duhhhhhhh that's probably the today show box.  Perhaps I should stop ordering so many of these if I can't even remember what the heck is coming.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ugh, okay.  Thanks for the help even though I didn't like the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Mine shipped on the 4th and 5th, expect delivery by the 14th.  Both are also listed as 4.1 pounds but it's my understanding that sometimes they don't update the shipping weight until later (or never) and it could be residual from the last label they printed.  They are also shopping my NM box I ordered the day their website came back online (so almost 3 weeks ago) with my Dec and Holiday boxes, so it will be a happy mail day for me.


Did you get billed for December?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 7, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Did you get billed for December?


Nope (but I am now 99% sure I have 4 boxes coming and there are 4 on their way so...)


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for responding @ lauradiniwilk.  Oh well who knows if I or anyone will get a December box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 7, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Thanks for responding @ lauradiniwilk.  Oh well who knows if I or anyone will get a December box.


Maybe it's free box December (haha)


----------



## Javenfilms (Dec 7, 2015)

What if that's why there wasn't a Black Friday special... They are giving all subscribers the December box free. I'm not holding my breath... But that would be amazing! I'm more betting on them just being late with charging people. I usually get charged at the end of the previous month. No charges but two boxes show up on fedex.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> In addition to those three shipping from Gilroy, I have a 2.3 pounder from this address.  Thoughts???
> 
> POPSUGAR
> 110 AIRPORT DR
> ...


 Yes, the Wappingers Falls, NY one is the Today Show box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

My monthly box comes from Wappingers Falls.  Well crap that is a very light box 2.3 lbs., I guess I should say I also ordered the NBC box also.  I really am only expected the Holiday for Her and NBC and the elusive December box.  They are not even pushing the December box.  No spoilers and the theme was really late this time.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay, maybe my Fedex tracker is broken. Because I have His and Hers boxes order, a Today show, and a December box on ordered. All three LE I ordered moments after they were available. (Not to mention a Rachel Zoe, that is also not showing in my tracker) And of course, nobody is sending me a tracking email, I am getting generic answers when I send an email, and everything still says processing in my account. So, my question is, you used to be able to trick the FedEx tracker, and track by reference number. Now with the new PS account set up, I can't figure out what to use as a referee number. I'm actually getting pretty ticked, because like all of you, I just have too much money tied up, to keep being ignored by customer service. Can anyone help me with the FedEx tracker? Thanks.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Okay, maybe my Fedex tracker is broken. Because I have His and Hers boxes order, a Today show, and a December box on ordered. All three LE I ordered moments after they were available. (Not to mention a Rachel Zoe, that is also not showing in my tracker) And of course, nobody is sending me a tracking email, I am getting generic answers when I send an email, and everything still says processing in my account. So, my question is, you used to be able to trick the FedEx tracker, and track by reference number. Now with the new PS account set up, I can't figure out what to use as a referee number. I'm actually getting pretty ticked, because like all of you, I just have too much money tied up, to keep being ignored by customer service. Can anyone help me with the FedEx tracker? Thanks.


My RZ is not showing up in Fed Ex, but when I track the numbers it shows that way.  My understanding is that His/Her boxes are coming from Gilroy and NBC is from Wappingers.  Now Fed Ex, go to the Fed Ex web page, choose Track, a box will drop down choose Access FEDEX Tracking and then log in.  It will pull up all boxes that are on the way.  Hope this helps.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

@@jenny1973 thanks for the info, but I got nothing. I don't know. I'm sad, and frustrated, oh well.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 7, 2015)

DianeER said:


> @@lauradiniwilk  Go here and sign in to your FedEx account and it should show if they have any packages in their system due to be delivered to your address. You'll see things listed by tracking number and if you click on one of those you will be able to tell where the package originated, and sometimes even the sender's identity (e.g. Popsugar).
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/apps/fedextracking/?cntry_code=us


Thanks for this link - mine shipped on the 5th.  It wasn't showing up when I checked my fedex account the regular way but it did show up via this link.  Not due to arrive until the 17th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2015)

Spoiler for the Him box!



Spoiler


----------



## jennifer31777 (Dec 7, 2015)

I wish I had gotten the mens box instead of the woman. I don't wear gold, so that's already a strike against that box because I won't wear it. I LOVE that mens bag. I would so use it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> I wish I had gotten the mens box instead of the woman. I don't wear gold, so that's already a strike against that box because I won't wear it. I LOVE that mens bag. I would so use it.


I haven't ordered yet but I might order the men's and gift some of the items to my boyfriend. He wouldn't use the spoiler item but I would.


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 7, 2015)

I feel like somebody should have gotten their box by now if they were really sent out..


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 7, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@jenny1973 thanks for the info, but I got nothing. I don't know. I'm sad, and frustrated, oh well.


I'm with you.....mine still says processing and nothing showing on my FedEx account. I think they may have taken on a bit much this month. Just hoping i get it before Christmas at this rate!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2015)

I am so excited for the mens box .. I actually am going to have to fight my husband for that briefcase


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I'm with you.....mine still says processing and nothing showing on my FedEx account. I think they may have taken on a bit much this month. Just hoping i get it before Christmas at this rate!


Mine shows in my FedEx tracker -- my For Her is due for delivery on Sat., Today box on Mon.


----------



## Realitytv (Dec 7, 2015)

Do you usually get a confirmation email for the luxury popsugar boxes? I signed up November 18, but I haven't gotten a tracking email and when I go into my account, I can't find it pending. I have a few accounts, but don't see it in any of them. I tried to look it up on FedEx, and it's not there- but my Box of Style isn't there either and I'm getting it tomorrow per the tracking email!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

Him spoilers are up on MSA!


----------



## DianeER (Dec 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Him spoilers are up on MSA!


Wow, wonderful! The mister is getting an extra last-minute gift.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Dec 8, 2015)

This month I am getting the December box as well as the Holiday for Her box.  I have two tracking numbers via FedEx from PopSugar in California.  Both boxes are 4.1 pounds.  I know the December box hasn't been shipped so I wonder what the second box is.  I double checked my account to see if I was charged twice. 

I think I am getting two Holiday Boxes.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 8, 2015)

Rockyjay said:


> This month I am getting the December box as well as the Holiday for Her box.  I have two tracking numbers via FedEx from PopSugar in California.  Both boxes are 4.1 pounds.  I know the December box hasn't been shipped so I wonder what the second box is.  I double checked my account to see if I was charged twice.
> 
> I think I am getting two Holiday Boxes.


Mine did the same thing, but the order numbers are the same and the other duplicate ticket is not moving. Only 1 order is moving.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 8, 2015)

I ordered 2 Her boxes and have 2 different tracking numbers in my FedEx account, but only 1 is moving and in my Popsugar account both say pending.


----------



## Kahliquiers (Dec 8, 2015)

Someone on psmh fb posted today they got their holiday for her box. Spoilers should be coming in soon I hope.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Dec 8, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Mine did the same thing, but the order numbers are the same and the other duplicate ticket is not moving. Only 1 order is moving.


I have two different tracking numbers and both of them are moving.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Kahliquiers said:


> Someone on psmh fb posted today they got their holiday for her box. Spoilers should be coming in soon I hope.


I can't see it. Waiting anxiously!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: but I see them getting scorched over their customer service! yikes.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 8, 2015)

Rockyjay said:


> I have two different tracking numbers and both of them are moving.


That is great!  Wish both of mine moved but only one going!


----------



## Kahliquiers (Dec 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I can't see it. Waiting anxiously!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: but I see them getting scorched over their customer service! yikes.


Yep sadly one of those is me because they have said they replied to me but never have just simply marked it as resolved. Cant get any other reply except we emailed you already.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Kahliquiers said:


> Yep sadly one of those is me because they have said they replied to me but never have just simply marked it as resolved. Cant get any other reply except we emailed you already.


yeah, i saw that :/ sorry to hear.  A few others too,


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

When I have had problems. I open a new one on their site. They seem to get right back to me then.


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 8, 2015)

So full spoilers for the HIm box but not the Her box, boo. I guess that one wasn't moving as well. Speaking of moving, wish mine would LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

AH HHHH someone near Gilroy has her "for her" box - and she's not opening it!  And doesn't want spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kahliquiers (Dec 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> When I have had problems. I open a new one on their site. They seem to get right back to me then.


I tried that and they didnt respond. I didn't even get an email that my issue was submitted. I kind of gave up on that and now just go through their fb page. Seem to get a quicker response that way. I don't like getting rude w/ companies or people in general but I've tried contacting them at least 5-6 times now with little or no response. They even offered to resend me their response which I said yes please do and they still haven't replied.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Kahliquiers said:


> I tried that and they didnt respond. I didn't even get an email that my issue was submitted. I kind of gave up on that and now just go through their fb page. Seem to get a quicker response that way. I don't like getting rude w/ companies or people in general but I've tried contacting them at least 5-6 times now with little or no response. They even offered to resend me their response which I said yes please do and they still haven't replied.


totally frustrating :/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

Kahliquiers said:


> Someone on psmh fb posted today they got their holiday for her box. Spoilers should be coming in soon I hope.


Omg she said she hasn't opened it yet she just wants to wait and stare at it? Yet she has time time get on facebook and rant about not getting a tracking number?

Are you freakin' kidding me? 

It's the duty of folks who live near Gilroy, CA to spill the beans, now get to it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2015)

Man, it's one thing to get your box and put it under the tree and go on your merry way.  It's another thing to do that and then taunt everyone else who is rabidly awaiting spoilers.


----------



## sophisticate (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Man, it's one thing to get your box and put it under the tree and go on your merry way.  It's another thing to do that and then taunt everyone else who is rabidly awaiting spoilers.


TBH I bet she didn't get it yet, and is just saying so, for attention / follows / likes / subscribes / other media stuff.

I'm deeply cynical like that.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 8, 2015)

Maybe another person will post their pics.  Since the other person is insane and doesn't want to post spoilers.  They have better self control than me, I am opening these boxes like child on Christmas!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Maybe another person will post their pics.  Since the other person is insane and doesn't want to post spoilers.  They have better self control than me, I am opening these boxes like child on Christmas!


LOL


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Man, it's one thing to get your box and put it under the tree and go on your merry way.  It's another thing to do that and then taunt everyone else who is rabidly awaiting spoilers.


RIiiiight?!  I'm guessing a lot of ppl will be messaging her. LOL


----------



## aihutch (Dec 8, 2015)

I received a tracking email from Popsugar for one of my Her boxes. Logged into my account and both boxes had tracking numbers, so I assume the box that isn't moving in my FedEx account is going to be the December box since they are listed as the sender. I hope we get spoilers soon - no way could I just stare at a box and not open it!


----------



## singinggal2002 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just got my tracking email today though it was sent out Friday and will deliver tomorrow! 4.2 lbs package- my mail comes around noon PST. I will for sure update if nothing has come out by the time I get mine.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

singinggal2002 said:


> I just got my tracking email today though it was sent out Friday and will deliver tomorrow! 4.2 lbs package- my mail comes around noon PST. I will for sure update if nothing has come out by the time I get mine.


The rest of us THANKS YOU.

We have no room for ranty party poopers who won't open their boxes!  Can't wait.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> AH HHHH someone near Gilroy has her "for her" box - and she's not opening it! And doesn't want spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG! the nerve! on IG? anyone have the name?

i still have not ordered any boxes and now it seems if I do I would not get them until after xmas! I can not believe no other spoilers on LE for Her or the 4 secret goodies in the Today Box....

so sorry to those leaving before the 24th, I'd be furious - I know there is a service with either UPS or Fedex that can upgrade a package somehow, let me look at my account and see what I can find and if I find any way to expedite, I'll report back....


----------



## pbpink (Dec 8, 2015)

singinggal2002 said:


> I just got my tracking email today though it was sent out Friday and will deliver tomorrow! 4.2 lbs package- my mail comes around noon PST. I will for sure update if nothing has come out by the time I get mine.


you are the best! thank you!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

pbpink said:


> OMG! the nerve! on IG? anyone have the name?
> 
> i still have not ordered any boxes and now it seems if I do I would not get them until after xmas! I can not believe no other spoilers on LE for Her or the 4 secret goodies in the Today Box....
> 
> ...


No she mentioned it in a ranty comment on fb. Ugh, I cringe going on FB and reading the visitor posts to the page, they're all super hateful and rude. I wonder if people would be that awful in person?

Anyway, PS is promising delivery by 12/24. Like last year anything purchased by the end of next week will be upgraded to overnight shipping and will arrive the early part of xmas week.  

I don't think they're coming out and telling people that they're upgrading shipping, but that's what they did last year. 

Anyway people are super anxious and angry so early on, probably because they're gifts, but there is still plenty of time for gifts to arrive.

I know once I start getting emails about last chance for xmas delivery shipping and free upgraded shipping delivery emails, then I'm wading into territory of something possibly not arriving in time, but those emails won't hit until next week.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 8, 2015)

If you wont open your box or tell us what the contents are than don't bother even saying you have it  IMO


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 8, 2015)

I received tracking for my Her box today and I'll have tomorrow too.

I want to see spoilers for the Today box, I'm still on the fence for the Him box. I think the box would actually make for good stocking stuffers for my hubby minus the throw and the briefcase...but then I wonder if $100+tax is worth it for just the other items. 

On a side note, I'm pretty disappointed at the contents of the December Must Have box. The bracelet is fug.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 8, 2015)

Full spoilers on my subscription addiction!


----------



## DianeER (Dec 8, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Full spoilers on my subscription addiction!


Eeeeeeek, to look or not to look?

One quick question: is it a good box?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 8, 2015)

Ehhh I'm not loving it not gonna lie.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 8, 2015)

Crap, I should have got my husband and myself both a men's box. Oh, well, lol.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 8, 2015)

For her spoilers are up too now

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/12/popsugar-must-have-special-edition-for-her-box-full-spoilers.html

I kind of wish I had gotten the December box instead of the For Her box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just opened my box.  Overall I like it.  The candles and candle holders look really nice, the head wrap is cute and warm, and nicer to warm my ears without it being a full hat.  The lotion packaging is interesting and I look forward to trying it out, since my skin is so dry in the winter.  

The misses for me are the perfume...my grandmother uses that brand, says old and tired to me not new and fun like I'd expect from popsugar.  I'm not into the lippies, but those are easily gift able.  I like the bracelet but I have tiny wrists and it's pretty snug on me.  I can see that not fitting a lot of girls, so hopefully it's stretchable.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 8, 2015)

WAIT........WHERE IS MY FANCY SNACK?????


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh, man. Not super into this one. I don't hate it though, maybe I'll like it better when it's in my hands.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 8, 2015)

Took some photos since there aren't many (yet) on MSA.


----------



## MET (Dec 8, 2015)

Darn it - there's nothing worse than throwing away $100 during the holidays and to me this kind of a throw away box.   On the plus side I held off on the NM box until I saw spoilers and with PS that's my only way forward.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Oh, man. Not super into this one. I don't hate it though, maybe I'll like it better when it's in my hands.


agreed. i got really excited when I saw the for him spoilers but this one just seems to be missing something...a wow factor. hopefully I'll appreciate it more when I have it in my hands. Although the Amazon reviews for that lotion concern me.

for the record the Fall box wowed me- and it was my first LE box so I had been planning to always do them from now on, but I might wait for spoilers for the next round.


----------



## Dcangodess (Dec 8, 2015)

What?! This is it?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> should have gotten His box instead. Disappointed. Those are things Id expect in a reg monthly (with exception of bracelet). Not a LE.


----------



## Kitana (Dec 8, 2015)

Last time I buy a LE without a spoiler. I hate everything, I wish I got the Him box instead.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh wow, the items are nice but not suited for me personally. The only item I truly love is the headband and I think I can swap or buy it from someone. Glad I held off on the her box.

And like I said about the gal on fb who didn't open her box, no snack? You've gotta be freakin kidding me!!?!?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll need to see everything in person first, but I think I might actually like it all, or nearly so. Even the bracelet is looking better to me. The December box is (mostly) a win for me too, so I'm looking forward to all the new goodies. I'm glad I went with this one and canceled Rachel Zoe. 

I can see why some of you like the men's box more though, the items in that one seem more substantial, with more intrinsic value. My taste is more dressy/feminine, so the women's box suits me perfectly, but it seems like there's a real demand for a casual/classic women's box. One that has the emphasis on natural materials, timeless designs and quality craftsmanship like the men's boxes, but with female sizes for items like socks.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 8, 2015)

Man I told myself i'd never buy another LE without a spoiler after the CFDA flop awfulness.  I caved and now my wallet is sad after seeing the spoilers.  Oh well.  No more LE boxes for this girl!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 8, 2015)

Tried the lotion - it's un-tinted for those that have concerns about that.  I actually really liked it too!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Dec 8, 2015)

I have to say, I'm really happy about this box.  The candle holders match my decor, so I can display them year round and am thinking of putting them on my dining room table.  I had a cheap ear warmer headband, which I liked more than a hat, but it was itchy.  I'm excited to have a cashmere one.  I think the bracelet looks pretty in the pictures.  I have dry skin in the winter so can always use more lotion (I was disappointed that there wasn't any in the Allure box).  I have been on a lipstick/gloss kick lately and now have way too much of it...but I'll probably still use all of these anyway.  I don't wear a lot of perfume (can't wear it to work), but my mom actually just mentioned that she likes Modern Muse.  I already bought her another Estee Lauder perfume for Christmas, but maybe I'll add this one too.  Overall, I think this box will be great for me.

I'm getting the men's box too, and I love it a lot more than last year's.  I think my husband will actually like and use almost all of the items (and I may take some for myself as well!)

I skipped buying the Fall LE box this year, and it was the first LE box I regretted not purchasing.  I ended up buying almost all the items on eBay (everything but the eyeshadow, which I definitely did NOT need).  I'm glad I bought the LE boxes this time, or else I might have ended up searching on eBay again!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 8, 2015)

Shelly123 said:


> Man I told myself i'd never buy another LE without a spoiler after the CFDA flop awfulness. I caved and now my wallet is sad after seeing the spoilers. Oh well. No more LE boxes for this girl!


I haven't bought yet so PM me, I'm off to go read MSA as I just did a fly by! xx

guess my complaining before worked for something! I should have checked MSA first, regardless we got them!


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow I'm seriously underwhelmed by this box, other than the headband there isn't anything I would personally use, and this was a Christmas present to myself. Instead I will be gifting most of these items. The men's box seems so much nicer, wish I'd bought that instead. Oh well, I'm sure the people i gift to will be happy, but I really am going to stop buying these LE boxes and just stick with the monthly. I like the December box better than this one. I think I'll learn to wait for spoilers from now on for the LE boxes, and if they sell out, then it wasn't meant for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 8, 2015)

...

OK, even I can't defend this one. :lol: Big miss.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2015)

This box has no pizazz. 

My opinion on whether it's worth it will largely hinge on that bracelet.


----------



## Sherr (Dec 8, 2015)

I agree with previous remarks.  I regret spending $100 on this box.  I am going to try to remember to wait for spoilers before pressing the purchase button in future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 8, 2015)

Someone pointed out that each item works out to be $15 ($108 divided by 7 items), but I don't think I would have paid $15 for the candles, lotion, perfume or lip crayons. This box is just lame. The values for the bracelet and the head wrap seem inflated and everything else has a very low value.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> ...
> 
> OK, even I can't defend this one. :lol: Big miss.


Eeesshhh that says a lot, as I know you're generally positive about pro-popsugar and their boxes.

I don't think this box is too terrible, but I personally don't have the type of home with fancy little decorative items around. I'm a candle girl too, but ones you burn for scent, and not ones you set out for decoration. I've gifted or swapped a lot of the home items I've received in PS boxes, they've come in super handy for showers, birthdays and house warming gifts. I've always found it helpful to have items I wouldn't use on hand for upcoming gifting occasions.

But, I'm growing less and less fond of the jewelry in sub boxes, it all seems to be rather cheap to me and doesn't seem to last through what I put jewelry through.

I'd be happy with the rest of the box though, if I had bought the box. I might even consider picking this box up if they offered another deal like last year with $30 off the box the day after xmas.  

As I've already said, the lack of a sweet decedent snack is killing me, that's just cruel. Like coal in your stocking.

I really debated about getting the men's box, but decided against it for now. I stumbled upon the bacon rub tonight at the grocery store, so I bought it and dug out an old credit from Kohl's and purchased a set of 4 real copper moscow mule mugs for my boyfriend for about $22 (which is the only item in the box I think he'll really, really like). I've already purchased him a pair of bright green socks and he doesn't have a need for a messenger bag (I can barely get him to carry a breakfast bar with him to work, let alone a bag of stuff) or a throw (the cat takes all the throws in the house for his own lounging). I'd use the throw and the bag, probably. The toothpicks are fun but they'll get used once or twice and forgotten about. 

Of course PS could totally sway my opinion to buy these boxes with a good last minute promo next week, if the boxes last until next week. We shall see.


----------



## CSCS2 (Dec 8, 2015)

I feel kinda sad for the Popsugar MH team. They curate these boxes, find vendors to sell/give them their products at a steep discount, likely work hard to execute and then we react negatively and/or post terrible things on their Facebook page. I'm with the rest of you guys in being underwhelmed by this box but I get a little sad for their team too. =/


----------



## Brussonp (Dec 9, 2015)

To those that went ballistic in here over my well-meaning fb post about receiving the LE box today: it was merely a well-intentioned post to let all those (there were lots!) that had been getting frustrated about the generic responses from PopSugar on FB about shipping that it looked like they had indeed actually shipped. I wrote it, I had a couple minutes to write it while at work, didn't have time to open it and look and post spoilers at the time (I never get my boxes early so I've never been in a position to have to even figure out how to do that) only said I wasn't going to peek at spoilers.....not that I wouldn't post spoilers...I just didn't have time to open it....and I wanted to savor a little anticipation about what might be in it. I purposely did not post similar info in this forum because it is a place where one would expect to see the spoilers...not in FB as far as I have seen. It was a quick attempt at hoping to make a few people know that I had physical proof they were actually sending these out. I know in the past when others have shared similar stories it eased my frustration a bit. It wasn't an attempt at getting social media exposure or to piss any of you off.....it wasn't a rant.....but I guess this is.

Now I shall move on and play Joh Lennon's Imagine to relax and at least dream about people giving the benefit of the doubt that some of us have good intentions.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 9, 2015)

Ugh, headbands. I don't mind the normal headbands, but the ones that go all the way around my head always look stupid and also never stay on.

I'll use the lipsticks and lotion. Oh, I'll wear the bracelet too. I'll gift the candles and candle holders to my mom. Maybe the perfume too.

The headband will most likely be tossed in my closet. I suppose I could sell it for like $15.

Sadly this is the first LE box I've regretted buying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, @@Brussonp!  For what it's worth, my comment about taunting those of us who are rabidly awaiting spoilers was supposed to be a joke, mostly aimed at those of us who were spending our day refreshing this page looking for spoilers (namely me).  I didn't read your FB post and didn't mean to upset you.  Hope you have a better day today!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

Brussonp said:


> To those that went ballistic in here over my well-meaning fb post about receiving the LE box today: it was merely a well-intentioned post to let all those (there were lots!) that had been getting frustrated about the generic responses from PopSugar on FB about shipping that it looked like they had indeed actually shipped. I wrote it, I had a couple minutes to write it while at work, didn't have time to open it and look and post spoilers at the time (I never get my boxes early so I've never been in a position to have to even figure out how to do that) only said I wasn't going to peek at spoilers.....not that I wouldn't post spoilers...I just didn't have time to open it....and I wanted to savor a little anticipation about what might be in it. I purposely did not post similar info in this forum because it is a place where one would expect to see the spoilers...not in FB as far as I have seen. It was a quick attempt at hoping to make a few people know that I had physical proof they were actually sending these out. I know in the past when others have shared similar stories it eased my frustration a bit. It wasn't an attempt at getting social media exposure or to piss any of you off.....it wasn't a rant.....but I guess this is.
> 
> Now I shall move on and play Joh Lennon's Imagine to relax and at least dream about people giving the benefit of the doubt that some of us have good intentions.


No one was going ballistic here in this community, it's not was MUT is about, nor would we allow it. But we are about discussing boxes, the spoilers and product selection and box curation, among other things like shipping, inconsistencies and our communication with PS. We all keep an eye out for potential spoilers and I know for myself the purchase of this box hinged on more than just the initial spoiler.

Many of us have been subscribing to PS for a long time, years, so we've come to expect the inconsistencies from PS with their response times, shipping of boxes and communication methods. I think the benefit of the doubt can be extended to PS as well.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 9, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> I feel kinda sad for the Popsugar MH team. They curate these boxes, find vendors to sell/give them their products at a steep discount, likely work hard to execute and then we react negatively and/or post terrible things on their Facebook page. I'm with the rest of you guys in being underwhelmed by this box but I get a little sad for their team too. =/


Their jobs can't be easy - especially now that we have a robust economy and designers don't have to do the deep discounts they once used to.    

I do feel that every time PS has a bunch of special edition boxes up for grabs at a time, at least one box suffers for it.  When I saw they were launching a special NBC box (this was after I purchased the LE box) I had a sinking feeling that the Holiday for Her box was going to be a disappointing.  

Their monthly boxes have been amazing lately and I will just stick with those (unless they release spoilers for the $100 boxes and it's something I really, really want). 

Does anyone know why some LE boxes sell out within hours, while others languish on their site for weeks and weeks?  I thought *for sure* this box would sell out since it was on of the highest advertised values for a LE box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't get my box till next week. I am not sure about the lotion or the headband or the lippies(and I love lipsticks) just never really like the texture of stains. The bracelet is pretty but I wonder about the size. Excited for candlesticks and holders, not something I would normally buy. Really would have liked a planner. But this is a surprise box and I have no way of choosing my contents. I dislike that there is no snack!!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 9, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> Does anyone know why some LE boxes sell out within hours, while others languish on their site for weeks and weeks?  I thought *for sure* this box would sell out since it was on of the highest advertised values for a LE box.



I think they make extras of the December box for gifts, since last year's didn't sell out for a long time either, even though it was a popular box. 

But this year, they have more competition. The Luxor box with the Maison 1951 clutch sold out fast. For fashion-oriented boxes, a lot of people prefer Rachel Zoe. OuiPlease also did gift boxes this year, and their items are a bit more unique. PopSugar created the niche, but they may struggle to keep it. 

There is also a big trend towards wanting home items, so jewellery spoilers aren't the lure they used to be. I'm seeing more and more comments about people being tired of the inflated RVs on costume jewellery. It's also tricky because people have strong preferences about which metal they like, so any jewellery spoiler will turn off a number of people.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> Their jobs can't be easy - especially now that we have a robust economy and designers don't have to do the deep discounts they once used to.
> 
> I do feel that every time PS has a bunch of special edition boxes up for grabs at a time, at least one box suffers for it.  When I saw they were launching a special NBC box (this was after I purchased the LE box) I had a sinking feeling that the Holiday for Her box was going to be a disappointing.
> 
> ...



I agree with the comments above, the trend is for high end home items and high end non-jewelry accessories (handbags, clutches, scarves etc). Costume jewelry as the big ticket item in these boxes just doesn't do it for people, particularly when you can get Wantable to send you all the costume accessories you want for the same price as a PSMH box AND you can return the stuff you don't want/wouldn't use.

Personally for me, I work in software and retail. I work on a laptop during the day and stock shelves on the weekends, the delicate bracelet has no room in my day to day life. It would hit my laptop everytime I type and would be totally in the way in the retail world, not that one would wear the bracelet everyday, but I just wouldn't reach for it that often. Most of the events I go to are casual, as well. 

I think when we saw the bracelet was the first spoiler (which is typically the highest valued item) and the "best" item in the box we all kinda held our breath for something great but our hearts knew it might be an indicator of just a so-so box.

I wouldn't have been heart broken if I bought this box. I still really, really want that headband and the beauty items too.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 9, 2015)

Mine is here. 

Candles - they're actually much more substantial that I thought they would be. But the polka dots make them feel juvenile, not in a fun Kate Spade way but like a little girl's birthday party kind of way. 

Bracelet - way better in person but it also fits my tiny wrists near perfectly. This is not going to fit very many people. 

Lip Gloss - It's a nice stocking stuffer gift. Considering gifting, might keep it. To be determined. 

Headband - Incredibly soft and oh so flattering. I actually love this and would have loved it as a flat out gift from anyone. 

Lotion - The packaging is terrible. The lotion itself is nice, a little oilier than I prefer and has a nice citrus scent. 

Perfume sample - why is there a perfume sample in my $100 limited edition box? How does that even make sense. 

ETA: Forgot the candle holders: they are a nice size and pretty. These will make a nice gift for the right person, but they're out of place in my home with small children. 

Regarding feeling bad for the curators...no way. They had enough items to make either 1 awesome LE box and 1 awesome December box this month and instead they split the contents into 3 boxes and I think the result is that this LE box is mediocre. I think the men's box was nicely curated and the December box was fine but this feels lacking for $100. At least I love the head wrap and I like the bracelet. If either were gifted to me though I'd guess that each had a $50 price tag at Nordstrom and I would guess that the lotion was a clearance item from Sally's. The label isn't even straight on the lotion.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> WAIT........WHERE IS MY FANCY SNACK?????


I know I am harping on the snack thing, lol, but why didn't they include a fabulous $15 snack (which is a nice price for a fancy treat) instead of a $15 perfume (which is a cheap price for perfume in a luxury box)? I guess I'll go suck on a candy cane, I need to get over this, lol.


----------



## mepe (Dec 9, 2015)

I just received my box and I have some notes...

Why put a festive candy on the front of the booklet if you're not going to include one in the box? 





The bracelet isn't that small.  I do not have petite wrists and I think it fits fine...it is slightly adjustable. 


The headband comes nicely wrapped in tissue (inside the poly bag) so it's ready for gifting.  Also, it is indeed 100% cashmere and feels super cozy. I think my mom will appreciate it.




The candles and holders are nice enough but definitely not thrilling.  The Lippy are pretty universally usable/neutral but not very special.  I guess that's the main issue here...it's not bad but it's not special enough for a Special Edition box.  Oh, and the perfume sample is not at all okay for a Special Edition box.  Would it even be okay as one of the items in a monthly box?


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, that perfume sample is completely out of place and inappropriate for a luxe LE box. I get everything else -- cashmere head wrap? Right on the money for me. But that perfume sample pisses me off and drags down the whole box. What a bummer.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 9, 2015)

What does the perfume smell like? I think of Estée Lauder as being really perfumey, strong and old-ladyish. But if it's a more modern fragrance, I might like it.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 9, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Mine is here.
> 
> Candles - they're actually much more substantial that I thought they would be. But the polka dots make them feel juvenile, not in a fun Kate Spade way but like a little girl's birthday party kind of way.
> 
> ...


thank you kindly for the scoop! I always like to hear from y'all once you have the box in hand! I do think it can make a difference esp on jewelry items!

I think the jewelry box from the Dec box (in blue of course b/c Lisa loves blue, hehe) may have been better placed in the LE box perhaps?!? the perfume sample is way strange, I just don't get that one and find it bizarre and very un-popsugar like! I suppose it could have been an ok little extra in the Dec box but even then...I've never picked a fragrance from a sample, I usually save parfume for in store shopping as I think it's fun to try in person but that's just me!

I thought Santa put all of the December PS boxes together! Curators do this?!? no way, so crushed!!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> What does the perfume smell like? I think of Estée Lauder as being really perfumey, strong and old-ladyish. But if it's a more modern fragrance, I might like it.


I cracked the vial a little to try it...hoping it wasn't what I expected (just like you, really perfumey, strong, and old-ladyish) but sadly, that was what it smelled like to me. 

But, Flowerbomb smells amazing on my friend and horrid on me, so maybe this is someone else's jam.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like the Him box is sold out!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Looks like the Him box is sold out!


this may be a first that the LE for HIM box sold out before the LE for HER! PSMH sent out an email yesterday saying they had 100 boxes left too...

I totally want to try that bacon rub!


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 11, 2015)

My box arrived today! I actually kind of love the bracelet, which surprises me. The head wrap is super soft, and the candle holders are substantial and pretty. The glosses will go to my sister for Christmas. Unfortunately the candles are both broken, snapped in half. No idea how that could have happened, considering the packaging was completely intact. I emailed PS, no idea what sort of response to expect.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2015)

pbpink said:


> this may be a first that the LE for HIM box sold out before the LE for HER! PSMH sent out an email yesterday saying they had 100 boxes left too...
> 
> I totally want to try that bacon rub!


I found the bacon rub in the grocery store! Keep an eye out!


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 11, 2015)

Omg! I got 2 boxes delivered to me today and I only paid for 1!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Omg! I got 2 boxes delivered to me today and I only paid for 1!!!


Wow they were both addressed to you?  No wonder everyone's shipments are all messed up.

Merry xmas to you!


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah that both have my name I even checked to make sure I didn't get charged twice that's crazy!



Bizgirlva said:


> Wow they were both addressed to you? No wonder everyone's shipments are all messed up.
> 
> Merry xmas to you!


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucky girl!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 11, 2015)

Perhaps someone sent you one as a gift?


----------



## sophisticate (Dec 11, 2015)

Got the box today.

Wow. This is the first time I've ever been disappointed by the Holiday for Her box. I'll just pretend I paid $100 for the headband.

Bracelet - doesn't fit

Lotion - leaves a sticky residue

Candle stick holder - looks like dollar store holder

Candles - cute, doesn't fit in the candle holder, and BROKEN IN HALF.

Perfume - sample size. ...uh, what

Lipgloss - I don't use this, so regifted. At least it's pretty.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Dec 12, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Omg! I got 2 boxes delivered to me today and I only paid for 1!!!


The same thing happened to me as well!


----------



## aihutch (Dec 12, 2015)

My sister and I received our boxes yesterday and the bracelet is a little loose on her and tight on me and my wrist isn’t much bigger than hers. Plus mine seems a little off, when the crystals are centered on my wrist, on the other side one of the balls is almost on the side of my arm, hard to describe. I do love the way it looks though.

Unfortunately one of my candle holders has 2 deep scratches on it, but the candles came fine. I don’t get the point of the perfume, I agree with everyone else, it should have been a snack. The headband is so soft, but I have thin medium length hair, not sure how to pull the look off, but I’ll use it if it gets cold enough! I’ll definitely try the lotion and Lippies. Overall, I will use all of the items if I can, but it is boring to me.

Someone had posted a message to them on Facebook about the bracelet being too small and they told her to contact customer support, so I decided to do the same. I had heard bad things about their customer service, but they responded back last night about the bracelet and candle holders and said they are sending me replacements. So as far as response time, I’m impressed.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 12, 2015)

Rockyjay said:


> The same thing happened to me as well!


Pretty sure the same thing is going to happen to me too.  Bought one.  Got two!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 12, 2015)

Hmm, I'm one of the people who had 2 4.1 pound boxes coming; wonder if I'm getting two as well. Are we supposed to send them back or what?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2015)

Does anyone have the PS customer service email address?

My bracelet seriously looks like it should fit a child. My wrists aren't tiny but they aren't that big either. They are pretty normal. I am not impressed w/ this box at all. I was hoping I would like it better when it arrived, but no such luck. It's a big meh.. I like the regular December box better.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 12, 2015)

What are you gals going to do with your extra boxes? Do you think you should alert PopSugar (not that there is much they can do about it).


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 13, 2015)

My bracelet is super small also.. I'm trying to stretch it but I'm getting concerned that I'm going to loosen the prongs on the stones. I really like the headband- this is something I'd buy for myself but everything else is a basic snore fest... Huge disappointment for an LE box.. This is the first LE Ever that I'm unhappy with ... Thank god for the head band.. At least it's not a total loss.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 13, 2015)

Try here @@LisaLeah to email PS -- I'm not sure this will work but it's worth a shot https://musthave.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Try here @@LisaLeah to email PS -- I'm not sure this will work but it's worth a shot https://musthave.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new


Thank you!


----------



## Sherr (Dec 13, 2015)

FYI: there is now a special of $75 off a 6-month sub!


----------



## Weebs (Dec 13, 2015)

My candles were broken in half. :/  That's the only thing I really liked about this box.  Phooey.


----------



## Queennie (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm debating on getting this box for gifts since it is still on sale, but I think the real reason I want it is so I can keep the headband and body lotion, so cute!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2015)

My box came today my first reaction was I shocked how small the box itself is (resembles a shoebox) now onto the contents.  Personally I love candles and I think the candle sticks and holders are lovely- however it kinda stinks that it counts as 2 items in the box.  Next the bracelet not really a fan of it to be honest but I was shocked that it actually came pretty close to fitting (still a bit big but I have teeny wrists- so a little shocking they sent such a small bracelet, it is adjustable but I still think its not going to fit a lot of people).  The lotion I ve seen  buzz for  pop up in a bunch of magazines lately the packaging isn't all that great but hopefully the lotion itself is lovely.  The headband is so soft and lovely!  The lippies will be great to give to friends for the holiday (I like to put together  small stockings for my lovely friends during the holiday so these will be great!).  The perfume sample is just a big no-- I mean I d rather have not gotten that at all a sample in a $100 box feels a little insulting I don't know very bizarre to me.  I mean u can get a cute rollerball perfume for under $25 put one of those in instead or a yummy treat. I think this box needs one more item plus a food item in lieu of the sample perfume.  A bit disappointing but still fun to open.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> What are you gals going to do with your extra boxes? Do you think you should alert PopSugar (not that there is much they can do about it).


I e-mailed them.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 14, 2015)

It seems a lot of us received boxes with broken candles.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting on my box.  It was shipped December 3 and it isn't supposed to arrive to me until Saturday, 12/19.  I live in NJ.  What could possibly take that long?!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> What are you gals going to do with your extra boxes? Do you think you should alert PopSugar (not that there is much they can do about it).


If I'm right and it happened to me, I'll let them know.  I'm still not sure because I have 3 boxes coming tomorrow, so it could be December, Holiday, and Today Show.  The only reason I thought it might be 2 holidays was because of the same weight and because they shipped long before I was charged for December.  If I do get 2 holiday boxes, that means my December label hasn't even been printed yet. 

Curious about how PSMH responds to others, if they provide a label to send it back or what.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2015)

Queennie said:


> I'm debating on getting this box for gifts since it is still on sale, but I think the real reason I want it is so I can keep the headband and body lotion, so cute!


I'm holding out on buying until they put it on sale. ha!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 14, 2015)

My box came the bracelet fit.  Its not my style though. The box didn't have enough items in it. I especially miss a food item.  The headband was very nice.  The candles and holders blaaaa.  This first holiday box I didn't like


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 14, 2015)

This box was a big win for me!

*Bracelet* – Bracelets are nearly always too big for me, so I am really happy that this one fits. However, I had to adjust it any my wrists are only 6". I can see how it wouldn't fit most people. Also, I think the stone settings look cheap, but it's still really cute. 

*Headband* – So soft! And fits my small head. (I saw people say it fit bigger heads, so I was worried.) It doesn't get very cold here, but all the more reason to keep this on hand instead of a hat. (Yes, I have managed to justify keeping cashmere even though it's in the 70s.)

*Candles/candlesticks* – Totally love them. The candles don't fit the holders easily, but I'm sure I can make them fit. The candleholders fit my decor perfectly, especially for the holidays. 

*Perfume that should have been chocolate* – Tis the season to smell like grandma! This is the ugly Christmas sweater of perfumes; it's perversely cute in its own forgettable way. I'll try not to question the sanity of those who said we should've got a larger bottle, but I'm going to use mine up because the vial is adorable.

*Body lotion* – I expected to hate this – the packaging is awful, the reviews are bad and they can't spell. But it's made my skin so soft that I've been stroking my arm more than the cat. The pouch looks ready to be taken into outer space, but the astronauts might confuse it with steak or something. 

*Lipsticks* – This multi-hued sludge would be the perfect passive-aggressive stocking stuffer, but don't wear it under the mistletoe! You know that what-did-I-step-in feeling you get as you slowly lift your heel to see what manner of ick is clinging to your shoe? Well here's the lipstick version. If you have not opened yours yet, just put it up for swap asap and thank me later.

Lipstick aside, I really loved this box and am pleased that I got it. It's probably my favourite PS LE this year.


----------



## MET (Dec 14, 2015)

I received my box today and didn't hate the bracelet as much as I thought I would   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It's still not my style but I can use it as a stocking stuffer gift.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> If I'm right and it happened to me, I'll let them know.  I'm still not sure because I have 3 boxes coming tomorrow, so it could be December, Holiday, and Today Show.  The only reason I thought it might be 2 holidays was because of the same weight and because they shipped long before I was charged for December.  If I do get 2 holiday boxes, that means my December label hasn't even been printed yet.
> 
> Curious about how PSMH responds to others, if they provide a label to send it back or what.


 They still haven't replied to me.  I think I messaged them Saturday night?


----------



## Javenfilms (Dec 15, 2015)

I just received a second holiday box too. I only ordered one. Seems like they are all out of it this month. Still no sign of my December box either. I don't want the second box. No need for duplicates of those items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 15, 2015)

Man I should go ahead an order this, maybe I'll get two, too!


----------



## Pixels (Dec 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Man I should go ahead an order this, maybe I'll get two, too!


ha that is what I was thinking. I was waiting to see if they would offer a deal on left over boxes but two would be awesome. I wonder if they are going to ask them to send it back? It's really on them though since it was their error.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 15, 2015)

Weebs said:


> My candles were broken in half. :/  That's the only thing I really liked about this box.  Phooey.


My candles were broken, too. I wrote to them and got back some generic emails about how they were backed up but would get back to me, and responded today with an apology and saying that they will be sending me a replacement set. If you haven't emailed them (and attach a photo if you can), you might try that.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 15, 2015)

I heard back about my extra box. They told me to just go ahead and keep it to share with friends and family!


----------



## Corey Ann (Dec 15, 2015)

Just got a second box too.  Sent an email to see what they say.  So weird.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 15, 2015)

Got 1 of my boxes today, 1 of the candles is broken. I'm expecting the second mystery box tomorrow and now I have another one coming from wappinger falls. Why do I have the feeling i will end up with 2 holiday, 2 today show, and 0 December? And of course the December is the one I want most.


----------



## Tracy Rose Sakon (Dec 15, 2015)

I give this box a solid B. I LOVE the bracelet, it is very much my style and I can see myself wearing it a lot this season. I love that it is made in the USA! The cashmere headband is also very nice and will make a lovely Christmas gift. The candles are pretty, and I need candles for my wedding ceremony in April, so they are surprisingly practical. However, both of mine came broken! I am worried even if they resend them they are just too fragile to mail--did anyone receive candles that were NOT broken? The lipsticks are OK, they are pretty shades but they feel a bit sticky on. The lotion is awful. I tried it and it made my hands itchy; definitely not for people with sensitive skin, and I can't regift it because the packaging is so ugly. This was my first LE box, and while I like it, for $100 I really expected a solid A, so I wil not purchase one again.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Got 1 of my boxes today, 1 of the candles is broken. I'm expecting the second mystery box tomorrow and now I have another one coming from wappinger falls. Why do I have the feeling i will end up with 2 holiday, 2 today show, and 0 December? And of course the December is the one I want most.


My December one just shipped from WF.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2015)

JenniferV said:


> My December one just shipped from WF.


Do the monthly ones usually ship from there?  For some reason I always thought they shipped from Gilroy, too.  But I am new to obsessively checking tracking numbers, you guys have turned me into a monster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Do the monthly ones usually ship from there?  For some reason I always thought they shipped from Gilroy, too.  But I am new to obsessively checking tracking numbers, you guys have turned me into a monster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My monthly ones always ship from there.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

If anyone wants to share their second for her box with me, I won't complain!


----------



## Pixels (Dec 16, 2015)

I really want the bracelet if someone is willing to trade something for it, esp if they have two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 16, 2015)

headoverheels14 said:


> I give this box a solid B. I LOVE the bracelet, it is very much my style and I can see myself wearing it a lot this season. I love that it is made in the USA! The cashmere headband is also very nice and will make a lovely Christmas gift. The candles are pretty, and I need candles for my wedding ceremony in April, so they are surprisingly practical. However, both of mine came broken! I am worried even if they resend them they are just too fragile to mail--did anyone receive candles that were NOT broken? The lipsticks are OK, they are pretty shades but they feel a bit sticky on. The lotion is awful. I tried it and it made my hands itchy; definitely not for people with sensitive skin, and I can't regift it because the packaging is so ugly. This was my first LE box, and while I like it, for $100 I really expected a solid A, so I wil not purchase one again.



I received my box last night and my candles were not broken, I was very pleasantly surprised after hearing so many having this issue. They are not my style however so giving them and the candle holders to my mother, as well as the wine stopper from the December box since it matches. I like the bracelet as well and it fits perfectly, and I like the headband. I haven't tried the lotion yet, and I already know I don't like the lippies....so this box was Ok, but I think I too am done with the LE boxes for awhile.  My luck the next one be awesome LOL.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2015)

Pixels said:


> I really want the bracelet if someone is willing to trade something for it, esp if they have two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Bizgirlva said:


> If anyone wants to share their second for her box with me, I won't complain!


Aww, man!  I just told my SIL last night that if PSMH says I can keep it, it's all hers.  She is self employed so she never has extra $$ to spend on herself, AND she is always refusing to take money when she babysits my demon children, so I feel like it's the least I can do.  Plus she has the smallest wrists I know of so the bracelet should actually fit.  That thing is TINY.  I scrape my wrists bones to get it off and on, whereas the miansai cuff is a bit loose on me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Aww, man!  I just told my SIL last night that if PSMH says I can keep it, it's all hers.  She is self employed so she never has extra $$ to spend on herself, AND she is always refusing to take money when she babysits my demon children, so I feel like it's the least I can do.  Plus she has the smallest wrists I know of so the bracelet should actually fit.  That thing is TINY.  I scrape my wrists bones to get it off and on, whereas the miansai cuff is a bit loose on me.


I think that's a perfect use of your "extra" box.

I really just want the headband most, well that is if it ever gets cold enough here for me to wear it. I think it's going to be 66-70 degrees here for xmas, which is very, very unseasonable.


----------



## Emrogers13 (Dec 16, 2015)

I've subscribed monthly since January and have bought all the seasonal LE boxes also (Summer, Fall, Holiday) and this is the first box I've had anything broken. I guess I'm okay with that since I suppose it could have happened much more often. Here are my thoughts on the box that I got last night:

HEADBAND: LOVE IT. so soft, a classy color and I'm looking forward to wearing it for the cold Vermont winters.

CANDLES: Personally, I think these look juvenile and cheap. Even my boyfriend estimated their value at $6. Like others, mine were both broken in half. Since I don't really like them anyway, I decided not to bother customer service and just cut them with scissors at the break and used them like that.

CANDLE HOLDERS: I really like these, unfortunately, one of mine arrived with lots and lots of scratches on the top, which must have happened before shipping as they were packaged very carefully and something sharp definitely was the culprit. Debated dealing with customer service, but just don't need the headache right now - and I'm sure they don't either. Ugh. I have them sitting on my table with the half-candle sticks to see if I can deal with the scratches.

LIPGLOSS: I like the colors, but they are quite sticky. I think the trick is to just use one thin coat.

PERFUME: I like it, but agree with others than sending a roller ball perfume OR PREFERABLY A SNACK, would have been much more appreciated.

LOTION: Packaging is weird and haven't tried it yet, but all in all, I'm okay with it.

BRACELET: LOVE IT. It does look scary small when you take it out of the bag, but I just stretched mine a teeny bit and it fit over my wrist perfectly. I didn't think I would like the style, but found it to be really really pretty on and perfect for holiday parties.

In total, I'm still glad I bought this box and actually ended up using everything myself with no gifting!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

PopSugar just posted on FB that they have less than 100 for Her boxes left. 

Probably because they sent everyone who ordered one, two of them. Ha!

I guess no day after xmas deal for me, so I'm going to purchase or swap for the items I want. 

Still holding out for a deal on the NM box.


----------



## moonjora (Dec 16, 2015)

I had broken candles &amp; a punctured lotion pouch in my box. I had a very speedy customer service experience. I sent them an email around noon &amp; received a response within about 12 hours. I was pleasantly surprised since I have seen others complain about it taking such a long time to hear back.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 16, 2015)

Pixels said:


> I really want the bracelet if someone is willing to trade something for it, esp if they have two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am considering trading? Do you have a swap list?


----------



## Yaqi Ge (Dec 18, 2015)

It seems like the for her box finally sold out. I was hoping to get a coupon for that, oh well...

If anyone wants to sell their bracelet or headband (or even the entire box), please let me know!

I'm new to this subscription (from this Nov), so I don't have a swap list (or a lot of stuff to swap with), but I really want the bracelet and headband lol.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow, was it FUN to hand the For Him box to my husband yesterday and tell him this was his present for patiently watching me open sub boxes for the last year. He beamed and decided to open it right away rather than wait until Christmas. I think it is safe to say he loves almost everything in the box. He immediately checked to be sure his laptop would fit in the bag, he has already worn a pair of the socks and washed out the cocktail tube and mug in preparation for a Moscow Mule tonight, set up the bacon rub for tomorrow's weekend brunch, handed me the toothpicks to put aside for my son's birthday as he is a serious Scotch lover, and spent the evening curled up under his new throw on the couch watching TV (and falling asleep...). Only the money clip isn't something he'll use, the rest was all PERFECT for him. Between this and the Target For Him box, he's becoming a fan of sub boxes (and I think I got some big brownie points for picking them up for him).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep looks like they managed to get rid of all the for Her boxes. I've managed to score trades or purchase the items I wanted from the box, so I'm ok with not purchasing one.

I wonder if they'll do a promo for the left over NM boxes.


----------



## meganm (Dec 18, 2015)

If anyone who received two For Her boxes wants to sell one of their boxes, please let me know! I ordered one on the 23rd of November for my mom and they're was a glitch that didn't to put the Apt. number when they sent it. So once it got to my town they sent it back to Popsugar and I wasn't able to get ahold in time for them to add the apt. number and have it delivered. I've been contacting Popsugar for over a week now through email and Facebook and they just replied today saying the boxes were sold out, that my box will be used for parts one returned to the warehouse, that they couldn't send it anyways because it wouldn't be delivered by the 24th (even though on the site it says you can order by the 18th...). So I'm getting my money back, but now have a few days to shop for my mom now when she had already seen the spoilers and loved them (but didn't know yet that she was getting it). So if anyone has an extra they want to sell, let me know!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2015)

Guys, we have a sell swap thread for PopSugar: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/?view=findpost&amp;p=2409912&amp;hl=%2Bpopsugar


----------



## jackieee (Dec 19, 2015)

I got my box today and also got two boxes. I wonder what happened there? How did so many people get two boxes?? 

I'm giving both sets of candle holders to my mom, along with the wine stopper from the December box. They're totally her style and will fit in well in my parents house. I'm also giving her one of the Butter lip gloss packs. I got her a bunch of ColourPop lippies too, so she'll have a bunch of new fun stuff! 

The headband surprisingly looks fine on me. Usually headbands look stupid on me for some reason, but I think this will get some use, especially during cold days. I work mainly outside as a pet sitter, so it will be nice. I'm giving my extra one to my best friend, who works with me and it'll come in handy.

Lotion kept my hands pretty soft today, so I like it. 

The bracelet actually fit! Just barely, but it fit! I thought for sure it wouldn't, as my wrists aren't super tiny or anything. 

Perfume definitely feels out of place. IDK what I'll do with it. I'll give it a try on me and see how it smells. I'm definitely a unisex scent kind of girl, but I'll give it a try...who knows, maybe I'll like it.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 21, 2015)

So I ordered 2 Holiday for Her and got 2 extras, but when I wrote to customer service they asked me to send them both back and attached return labels, so anyone who got extras I wouldn't assume you can keep them since that's how they responded to me... Oh well honesty is the best policy right lol...


----------



## lns02 (Jan 2, 2016)

Has anyone who had broken candles received replacements yet?  Just wondering.

Also, I wore my bracelet out to dinner on NYE and it fell off my wrist.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If anyone has it to swap, please let me know!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 19, 2016)

I got my replacement candles, and Popsugar threw in a really pretty pair of Kendra Scott earrings (MSRP $70, looks like). What a nice touch!


----------



## DianeER (Jan 19, 2016)

I received my replacement candles and a card saying thanks for contacting us, write any time. :-(


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jan 21, 2016)

I received my replacement candles today, and one was broken with a large chunk of wax missing out of the side.  I did not receive any jewelry, which I told would be included for the too small bracelet when I first contacted them in December.  I'm not even sure it's worth it to keep asking them for replacements.


----------



## Laddy (Jan 22, 2016)

DianeER said:


> I received my replacement candles and a card saying thanks for contacting us, write any time. :-(


Same here.  I'm a pest and plan on bothering them until I get my bonus item they freely offered.  Its the principal of it for me.


----------



## aihutch (Jan 23, 2016)

I received my replacement candle holders today and I had told them the bracelet didn't fit, so they also sent the candle/jewelry box from the November PSMH (unfortunately even in bubble wrap a small corner broke off, but I don't mind, I'll still use the candle and toss it when I'm done), the Deepa Gurnani necklace from the Special Edition Fall box, and some Kendra Scott earrings, not sure which box they are from. I'm happy with my replacements, but I think they only sent them because I sent a reminder last week about it and let them know it had been over a month.


----------



## sldb (Jan 27, 2016)

Just an FYI, I emailed Popsugar a few days ago since I had not received my replacement candles or heard anything about them. I just received an email that saying: "Unfortunately we are completely out of stock in this item and as a result we are not able to issue replacements. As a remedy we will issue your account a partial refund for these candles."

I first emailed them about the candles on 12/15/15.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 27, 2016)

sldb said:


> Just an FYI, I emailed Popsugar a few days ago since I had not received my replacement candles or heard anything about them. I just received an email that saying: "Unfortunately we are completely out of stock in this item and as a result we are not able to issue replacements. As a remedy we will issue your account a partial refund for these candles."
> 
> I first emailed them about the candles on 12/15/15.


Oh man thats so incredibly frustrating and even more annoying that you have to track them down to get an answer.  I really hate how they think replying to a comment means the issue is resolved--- the issue should not be considered resolved until the item is received. They need to follow up on things it's getting ridiculous. So sorry you had to deal with this.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 27, 2016)

Popsugar is beyond frustrating in the (lack of) customer service department.  I contacted them NOVEMBER13th about a missing box, was told 4 times between then and a month later through email and FB that one was being sent.  The first part of January I contacted them AGAIN asking what was up and they said they'd refund me because they had no more boxes.  Long story short, they ignored me on and off for two months, gave me the run around and finally last week Novembers box showed up on my doorstep.  The candle was busted in twenty pieces.  I'm not even bothering with them anymore, such a frustrating joke to treat your customers like that.  After I was tersely told on FB that they weren't ignoring me, that there were only 2 CS reps it all became clear.  They need to get their sh!t together and hire some more reps.  I feel these two are so overburdened that they just stop replying and ignore problems they don't want to nor know how to solve. 

tl;dr POPSUGAR GET YOUR SH!T TOGETHER!!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jan 28, 2016)

aihutch said:


> I received my replacement candle holders today and I had told them the bracelet didn't fit, so they also sent the candle/jewelry box from the November PSMH (unfortunately even in bubble wrap a small corner broke off, but I don't mind, I'll still use the candle and toss it when I'm done), the Deepa Gurnani necklace from the Special Edition Fall box, and some Kendra Scott earrings, not sure which box they are from. I'm happy with my replacements, but I think they only sent them because I sent a reminder last week about it and let them know it had been over a month.


I find it very frustrating that they treat each person differently - i.e. I was told I would receive a necklace because the bracelet didn't fit, but when I got my replacement broken candles for the other broken candles that I initially received, there was nothing extra.  Why does one person get Kendra Scott earrings when another person gets nothing?  Why does one person get 2 limited edition boxes when only charged for 1, and they are told to just keep the extra when someone else is told send it back or you'll get charged?  I emailed them AGAIN about my second round of broken candles 2 days ago and haven't heard back yet...  So frustrating!


----------



## aihutch (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree @!They don't have it together at all and that's one of the reasons why I canceled my monthly subscription with them.


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 2, 2016)

My broken candles were supposed to arrive weeks ago..... After an email I now know that they aren't coming EVER and they are refunding part of the box.... I'm not sure when they are doing that because it hasn't happened yet! I may have to email and ask when that will happen also.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 3, 2016)

After emailing them again about the broken candles, they told me they're crediting me $15.  Idk how they came up with that value or if I'm supposed to get a credit on PopSugar or through my credit card...  We shall see.  They also told me they're fresh out of necklaces so they'll send me something from the jewelry dept.  Here's hoping for Kendra Scott earrings!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 3, 2016)

I never go my replacements either. They were out of the items that were damaged and I never received a free item but they did right by me finally on my account and I am not going to complain.


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 13, 2016)

They said wait for my refund so I completed the feedback form with all my dismay. I want to say that the next day, I got an email saying everything was replenished and they were sending my replacements. Those feedback forms must be magic! I am back in with PopSugar. They have redeemed themselves.


----------



## Weebs (Feb 20, 2016)

I never got my replacement candles and when I contacted them for the 3rd time, they said I'd be getting a $15 refund.  Still no refund.  Still no replacement candles. :/


----------



## lns02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Weebs said:


> I never got my replacement candles and when I contacted them for the 3rd time, they said I'd be getting a $15 refund.  Still no refund.  Still no replacement candles. :/


I'm with you.  I think I emailed them about this at least 6 times.  No joke.


----------

